# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  क्या मैं एक सफल व्यवसायी बन सकता हूँ ?

## xman

नमस्कार ज्योतिषाचार्य जी,
क्या मैं सफल व्यवसायी बन सकता है मेरी कुंडली देखकर कुछ मेरे बारे में विस्तार से बताएं|
मेरी जन्म दिनांक और समय इस प्रकार है |
22-जुलाई-1988
08:30PM
जनम स्थान - ladnun, rajasthan (लाडनूं, राजस्थान)

----------


## ashok-

> नमस्कार ज्योतिषाचार्य जी,
> क्या मैं सफल व्यवसायी बन सकता है मेरी कुंडली देखकर कुछ मेरे बारे में विस्तार से बताएं|
> मेरी जन्म दिनांक और समय इस प्रकार है |
> 22-जुलाई-1988
> 08:30PM
> जनम स्थान - ladnun, rajasthan (लाडनूं, राजस्थान)


xman जी आपकी मकर लग्न और तुला राशी है |मेरे कुछ प्रश्नों के उत्तर दे फिर मै आपके प्रश्नों के उत्तर देता हूँ |
१) आप् वर्तमान में कितने भाई है ?
2)क्या आप के हाथो की लिखावट सुंदर है ?
३)क्या आप नशा करते है (सुखा नशा -पान,गुटखा आदि )
4) क्या आप अपनी पढाई घर से दूर जा के की है ? धन्यवाद |

----------


## Krishna

शुभ प्रभात भाई जी |

भाई जी क्या तीसरे प्रश्न का कारण स्वाती नक्षत्र है ??

----------


## xman

> xman जी आपकी मकर लग्न और तुला राशी है |मेरे कुछ प्रश्नों के उत्तर दे फिर मै आपके प्रश्नों के उत्तर देता हूँ |
> १) आप् वर्तमान में कितने भाई है ?
> 2)क्या आप के हाथो की लिखावट सुंदर है ?
> ३)क्या आप नशा करते है (सुखा नशा -पान,गुटखा आदि )
> 4) क्या आप अपनी पढाई घर से दूर जा के की है ? धन्यवाद |


वर्तमान में हम दो भाई है, 
मेरे हाथों की लिखावट सुन्दर तो नही है पर ज्यादा बुरी भी नही है, 
मैं किसी प्रकार का नशा नही करता हूँ, खाना खाने और पानी पिने के अलावा मैं दिन में ३-४ चाय पिता हु बस, 
और मैंने पढाई भी घर के पास स्कूल से की है, हाँ collage मैंने पास के शहर से किया है क्यों की मेरे गांव में collage नही था

----------


## ashok-

> वर्तमान में हम दो भाई है, 
> मेरे हाथों की लिखावट सुन्दर तो नही है पर ज्यादा बुरी भी नही है, 
> मैं किसी प्रकार का नशा नही करता हूँ, खाना खाने और पानी पिने के अलावा मैं दिन में ३-४ चाय पिता हु बस, 
> और मैंने पढाई भी घर के पास स्कूल से की है, हाँ collage मैंने पास के शहर से किया है क्यों की मेरे गांव में collage नही था


xman जी केवल एक और प्रश्न का उत्तर दे |आपके दांतों को लेकर कोई समस्या तो नही रहती ? धन्यवाद |

----------


## xman

> xman जी केवल एक और प्रश्न का उत्तर दे |आपके दांतों को लेकर कोई समस्या तो नही रहती ? धन्यवाद |


जी दांतों में कोई समस्या नही है, मेरे दांत सफ़ेद, मजबूत और पुरे ३२ है

----------


## ashok-

> जी दांतों में कोई समस्या नही है, मेरे दांत सफ़ेद, मजबूत और पुरे ३२ है


आप अपना जन्म तारीख जन्म समय आदि फिर से देखे |आपके दिए गये जन्म तारीख समय में संदेह है | धन्यवाद |

----------


## xman

> आप अपना जन्म तारीख जन्म समय आदि फिर से देखे |आपके दिए गये जन्म तारीख समय में संदेह है | धन्यवाद |


जी मेरी जन्म तारीख और समय तो बिलकुल सही है, हो सकता है समय में कुछ मिनट ऊपर निचे हो |

----------


## ashok-

> जी मेरी जन्म तारीख और समय तो बिलकुल सही है, हो सकता है समय में कुछ मिनट ऊपर निचे हो |


यह क्या हस्पताल के डिस्चार्ज सर्टिफिकेट के अनुसार है ? धन्यवाद |

----------


## xman

> यह क्या हस्पताल के डिस्चार्ज सर्टिफिकेट के अनुसार है ? धन्यवाद |


जी मेरा जन्म घर पर ही हुआ था और जब जन्म हुआ तभी टाइम और तारीख कागज पर लिख ली थी |
फिर पंडितजी ने नामकरण के वक़्त भी तारीख और टाइम लिख दिया और राशी तुला |

----------


## ashok-

> जी मेरा जन्म घर पर ही हुआ था और जब जन्म हुआ तभी टाइम और तारीख कागज पर लिख ली थी |
> फिर पंडितजी ने नामकरण के वक़्त भी तारीख और टाइम लिख दिया और राशी तुला |


xman जी चन्द्र लगभग सवा दो दिन एक ही राशी में रहता है तो उस दिन भर के जन्म लेने वाले सारे बच्चो की  राशी तुला होगी और लग्न लगभग 2 घंटे की एक राशी में होती है २ घंटे में लग्न बदल जाती है और यह लग्न ही आपके भविष्य फल बताने का मूल वस्तु होता है |मै किसी भी कुंडली के फल बताने के पहले उसको जाचना जरूरी समझता हूँ ताकि मेरी कही हुई भविष्य फल मिल जाये | इसीलिए मै आपलोगो से कुछ प्रश्न पूछता हूँ और उसे आपलोगो के दिए जन्म समय से मिल जाने पर ही आगे बताता हूँ |मै आपके कुंडली का स्थूल विश्लेषण कर आपको बाद में बताता हूँ |  धन्यवाद |

----------


## xman

> xman जी चन्द्र लगभग सवा दो दिन एक ही राशी में रहता है तो उस दिन भर के जन्म लेने वाले सारे बच्चो की  राशी तुला होगी और लग्न लगभग 2 घंटे की एक राशी में होती है २ घंटे में लग्न बदल जाती है और यह लग्न ही आपके भविष्य फल बताने का मूल वस्तु होता है |मै किसी भी कुंडली के फल बताने के पहले उसको जाचना जरूरी समझता हूँ ताकि मेरी कही हुई भविष्य फल मिल जाये | इसीलिए मै आपलोगो से कुछ प्रश्न पूछता हूँ और उसे आपलोगो के दिए जन्म समय से मिल जाने पर ही आगे बताता हूँ |मै आपके कुंडली का स्थूल विश्लेषण कर आपको बाद में बताता हूँ |  धन्यवाद |


जी धन्यवाद, मैं आपको कुछ जानकारी दे देता हूँ जिस से शायद आपको आसानी हो,
1. मेरी शादी 15 मई 2011 में हो चुकी है तथा 1 लड़का भी हो चूका है 23 जुलाई 2013 में 
2. मुझे खेलते वक़्त जानलेवा चोट लगी थी अप्रेल 2013 में
3. मेरे ऊपर अभी भी कुछ कर्जा है जो 4-5 महीनों में समाप्त हो सकता है 

आप इन घटनाओं से भी मेरी कुंडली मिलाकर देख सकते है

----------


## ashok-

> जी धन्यवाद, मैं आपको कुछ जानकारी दे देता हूँ जिस से शायद आपको आसानी हो,
> 1. मेरी शादी 15 मई 2011 में हो चुकी है तथा 1 लड़का भी हो चूका है 23 जुलाई 2013 में 
> 2. मुझे खेलते वक़्त जानलेवा चोट लगी थी अप्रेल 2013 में
> 3. मेरे ऊपर अभी भी कुछ कर्जा है जो 4-5 महीनों में समाप्त हो सकता है 
> 
> आप इन घटनाओं से भी मेरी कुंडली मिलाकर देख सकते है


बहुत अच्छी बात | मुझे थोडा समय देना होगा फिर आपको बताता हूँ | धन्यवाद |

----------


## xman

> बहुत अच्छी बात | मुझे थोडा समय देना होगा फिर आपको बताता हूँ | धन्यवाद |


अशोक जी अगर आपको थोडा समय मिले तो मेरे बारे में भी कुछ बताएं |

----------


## ashok-

> अशोक जी अगर आपको थोडा समय मिले तो मेरे बारे में भी कुछ बताएं |


xman जी आपका ध्यान है मुझे | आप ऐसा करे कि अपने हाथो के चित्र मुझे भेज दे | एक साथ ही मै दोनों का विश्लेषण कर आपको उत्तर देता हूँ |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## xman



----------


## xman



----------


## xman

मेरे हाथों को देखकर मेरे बारे में कुछ विस्तार से बताएं |

----------


## xman

ज्योतिषाचार्य जी मेरे बारे में भी तो कुछ बताएं |

----------


## ashok-

> ज्योतिषाचार्य जी मेरे बारे में भी तो कुछ बताएं |


कल उत्तर देता हूँ |धन्यवाद |

----------


## ashok-

*xman* जी आप के सफल व्यवसायी न होने में आप के जबान के धनी न होने का लक्षण ही मुझे नजर आया |वास्तव में आशानुरूप पैसा न आने का मुख्य कारण एकादश भाव का कमजोर होना है |
वर्तमान में आप अपनी पैतृक सम्पति का विस्तार या कोई नई सम्पति का क्रय करने का विचार कर रहे होगे | ( कृपया इस बात का feedback अवश्य दे ) 
आप अपना और अपनी पत्नी के स्वास्थ्य का ध्यान रखे |
कुछ उपाय बता रहा हूँ अवश्य करे |
अपने घर के ईशान कोण में एक ताम्बे के लोटे में 5 साबुत सुपारी डालकर गंगा जल या किसी नदी का जल के साथ रख दे |
अपने पैर के तलवो  को रोजाना रगड़ कर साफ किया करे |
घर में सीलन या दरार आये तो उसे जल्द ही ठीक करा ले | धन्यवाद |

----------


## xman

> *xman* जी आप के सफल व्यवसायी न होने में आप के जबान के धनी न होने का लक्षण ही मुझे नजर आया |वास्तव में आशानुरूप पैसा न आने का मुख्य कारण एकादश भाव का कमजोर होना है |
> वर्तमान में आप अपनी पैतृक सम्पति का विस्तार या कोई नई सम्पति का क्रय करने का विचार कर रहे होगे | ( कृपया इस बात का feedback अवश्य दे ) 
> आप अपना और अपनी पत्नी के स्वास्थ्य का ध्यान रखे |
> कुछ उपाय बता रहा हूँ अवश्य करे |
> अपने घर के ईशान कोण में एक ताम्बे के लोटे में 5 साबुत सुपारी डालकर गंगा जल या किसी नदी का जल के साथ रख दे |
> अपने पैर के तलवो  को रोजाना रगड़ कर साफ किया करे |
> घर में सीलन या दरार आये तो उसे जल्द ही ठीक करा ले | धन्यवाद |


अशोक जी मैं वैसे तो अभी प्रोफेशनल कार्य कर रहा हूँ कोई भी व्यवसाय नही कर रहा, मैं तो इसलिए पूछ रहा था की अगर भविष्य में क्या मैं सफल व्यवसायी बन सकता हूँ ?

अभी एक जमीन खरीदने का प्लान चल रहा है |

मैं तो स्वस्थ हूँ पर पत्नी को थोड़ी स्वास्थ्य की परेशानी जरुर है |

घर में भी सीलन और दरार नही है |

मैं अपने पैरों के तलवे भी हमेशा साफ करता हूँ |

मेरी कमाई अभी मंथली 40,000 से 60,000 के करीब है | लेकिन फिर भी कमाई जितनी होनी चाहिए उतनी नही हो रही है |

----------


## xman

मैंने अपने हाथों की फोटो भी लगाई थी इसी सूत्र में, क्या आपने वो फोटो देख ली थी ?
अभी तो वो फोटो सूत्र में दिखाई नही दे रही है |

----------


## anita

फोटो दिख रही है 




> मैंने अपने हाथों की फोटो भी लगाई थी इसी सूत्र में, क्या आपने वो फोटो देख ली थी ?
> अभी तो वो फोटो सूत्र में दिखाई नही दे रही है |

----------


## ashok-

> अशोक जी मैं वैसे तो अभी प्रोफेशनल कार्य कर रहा हूँ कोई भी व्यवसाय नही कर रहा, मैं तो इसलिए पूछ रहा था की अगर भविष्य में क्या मैं सफल व्यवसायी बन सकता हूँ ?
> 
> अभी एक जमीन खरीदने का प्लान चल रहा है |
> 
> मैं तो स्वस्थ हूँ पर पत्नी को थोड़ी स्वास्थ्य की परेशानी जरुर है |
> 
> घर में भी सीलन और दरार नही है |
> 
> मैं अपने पैरों के तलवे भी हमेशा साफ करता हूँ |
> ...


xman जी आपकी हाथ के चित्र से ही तो मैंने उपरोक्त बाते बताई | पत्नी के स्वास्थ्य के उपर आपको अवश्य ध्यान देना होगा | ताम्बे के लोटा वाला उपाय इसी सोमवार को कर ले | जमीन वाला कार्य में प्रयास करने पर हो जायेगा |व्यवसाय में सफलता आशानुरूप नही होगा | धन्यवाद |

----------


## sur281

ashok ji namaskar

suresh singh
28/11/1987
10:15 pm
jammu and kashmir (basohli)
 कुछ बताये अशोक जी  अभी तक कोई जॉब नहीं लगी और ना ही कोई काम बन रहा है

----------

